# Officially Official: 2011 Rolls-Royce Ghost details released [w/VIDEO]



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Rolls-Royce has officially dropped dozens of images and plenty of details on its new "baby" saloon, the Ghost. The new Roller won't be seen publicly for another week, when it'll formally bow in Frankfurt, but we now know that its 6.6-liter V12 generates an impressive 575 lb-ft of torque at 1,500 rpm, along with 563 horsepower in U.S. trim. The 212.6-inch body stretches over a 129.7 inch long wheelbase, and the whole car weighs in at 5,445 pounds unloaded.

There are no surprises in the styling, which is unchanged from the 200EX concept displayed in Geneva last March. naturally, the Ghost retains the Phantom-style coach doors (don't call them suicide in the presence of a Rolls rep) with built-in umbrellas. Inside, the Ghost carries over additional Phantom quirks, such as the "Power Reserve" gauge the driver gets in lieu of a traditional tachometer. Aside from that, this is clearly more of a driver's car than the Phantom, whose opulent backseat accommodations show that it's more about being driven in. The Ghost's steering wheel is much smaller in diameter and has a thicker rim than its big brother, and the seats appear to have more contouring for lateral support, as well. Pricing hasn't been announced yet, but plan on bringing a Halliburton attache case full of cash if you plan on buying one, just to be on the safe side. A video and an exhaustive official press release follows after the jump.

I like it a lot! :thumbup:

http://www.autoblog.com/gallery/2011-rolls-royce-ghost/#26


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

When it comes to making some of the ugliest cars on teh road, RR takes the cake. 

Around that range give me a Bentley Continental GT any day of the week. Besides, if you drive a RR people will think you're in a modded Chrysler 300.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it!
it's chunky and mean lookin


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::angel:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I like them quite a bit. You see many of their cars in England and Gulf States where most have chauffeurs driving them around.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> I like them quite a bit. You see many of their cars in England and Gulf States where most have chauffeurs driving them around.


You will probably see more of these Ghosts driving around. I'd rather get a really nice Phantom a few years old ('06) for $50k less. And no, I would drive myself around, and drive it pretty aggressively too. They can really hustle.


----------



## southernbimma85 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jever said:


> Besides, if you drive a RR people will think you're in a modded Chrysler 300.


Not really sure how this applies to a Rolls Royce when a Chrysler 300 is referred to as a BABY BENTLEY...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Id drive HGilmore around in it.


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Lanc3r said:


> Id drive HGilmore around in it.


No, you would need one of these.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I respect it for what it is, but in truth this car is far removed from anything I am even remotely interested in.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

stylinexpat said:


> I like them quite a bit. You see many of their cars in England and Gulf States where most have chauffeurs driving them around.


Here in VA, I tend to see many more Bentley's and Maybach's than RR and when I do see a RR, it's usually an older model.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

energetik9 said:


> Here in VA, I tend to see many more Bentley's and Maybach's than RR and when I do see a RR, it's usually an older model.


I'd take an older RR over a Bentley Continental GT or a Maybach.


----------

